# blue codd



## bottlesjhbottler (May 13, 2013)

sometimes being a digger throws up a good one!


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (May 13, 2013)

[]


----------



## deenodean (May 13, 2013)

me like-eeeee


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2013)

Great looking bottle...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the cod but I like that one


----------



## sandchip (May 13, 2013)

Hot dog!


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I'm not a fan of the cod but I like that one


 I guess you're more of a Bluefish man Rick???[8D]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (May 13, 2013)

last one made 16 thousand aussie so very happy camper[]


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: bottlesjhbottler
> 
> last one made 16 thousand aussie so very happy camper[]


 *WOW*


----------



## ILUV2DIG (May 14, 2013)

What a beautiful example. Looks like it would fetch a good price as well. NICE DIG!


----------

